# Keystone PK-1 Flying Boat wrecks and general Navy a/c recovery question



## keithwwalker (Feb 11, 2020)

So I happened upon the Hawaii Undersea Research Laboratory Archive, and noted that they have found not one, but FOUR Keystone PK-1 Flying Boat wrecks.
Hawaii Undersea Research Laboratory: Maritime Heritage and Marine Archeology Guide

The big question is, were these scuttled when VP-1 transitioned to PBY's in 1938(!), or accidents? The site speculates that one may of been an operational loss, since it is not grouped with the other three. Another page id's wing debris and states they were scuttled. If they were scuttled, conceptually does Navy policy allow recovery if no one died (ie, not a wargrave). I know it would never happen, but it would be a unique and historically important aircraft
Naval Aircraft Factory PN - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## keithwwalker (Feb 11, 2020)

The presence of beaching gear on one would indicate a scuttle.


----------



## daveT (Mar 2, 2020)

The Navy does not have any money to recover and then preserve the wrecks. I'm sure they would be happy if someone would do it for them. 
They do allow recoveries, just look at all the recoveries from Lake Michigan for example, It all comes down to money


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 3, 2020)

The Navy retains ownership of all property unless it's been de-mil'ed and surplused.


----------



## keithwwalker (Mar 5, 2020)

I don't disagree with anything that has been said, I just doubt these are war graves.


----------

